# Green leaf aquariums



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Just wanted you all to know that I just received some stuff from www.greenleafaquariums.com

The quality of the Algae scraper is very, very nice well worth it.
http://greenleafaquariums.com/aquascaping-tools/algae-scraper.html

I also got the drop checker and again, very nice.
http://greenleafaquariums.com/co2-drop-checkers/gleaf-drop-checker.html

Everything was very well packaged and all came in one piece. Shipping was very fast as well.

Keep up the great work!!!


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

I also have been very pleased with my order from GreenLeaf Aquariums. Prompt shipping, nice quality diffusor, will definitely buy from again!


----------



## Shurik (Mar 22, 2008)

I am another happy customer of Green Leaf – just got my eco-complete of an excellent quality with no suspicious stuff in there, totally black!
The shipping was faster then I could even imagine.
Thank you!


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Thanks everybody for your support, we are doing our best to provide quick and reliable service. Thanks

-Regards, Orlando


----------



## Indignation (Mar 9, 2008)

I recently placed several orders online at the same time - 2 separate plant orders, 1 batch of CFL bulbs from a large online retailer, and a drop checker and some CO2 tubing from Green Leaf Aquariums. The Green Leaf package beat everything by 2 days, and in every case Orlando was further away geographically. 

The drop checker is great, helped me quit being so frustrated trying to figure out my CO2 levels. Nice quality, and the included 4dkh solution was a great bonus not usually included elsewhere. 

I would absolutely order again. 
And as a side note, being on the receiving end of 3 bad bags of eco-complete, I can't stress enough how important it is to get the "good" bags that Orlando has.


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Thank You Indignation for the kind words.
We do strive to be one of the best, and we are learning everyday. Thank's to all who have been so supportive

~ Orlando GLA


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Check out the new Cal Aqua Labs hand blown glassware. A true work of art.


----------



## columbia (Jun 19, 2008)

I am a huge fan of Green Leaf. Orlando is the absolute best! Quality products, fabulous service, fast shipping.


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

columbia said:


> I am a huge fan of Green Leaf. Orlando is the absolute best! Quality products, fabulous service, fast shipping.


 Thanks Columbia!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Jan 31, 2008)

Orlando is The Bomb.

If you are looking for fert tabs, try out the WonderGro- I don't think you can get them anywhere else in the US. I've had them underneath my Echinodorus 'kleiner bar' for about 2 months and it's flowering for me!


----------



## Afyounie (Aug 10, 2007)

Definitely like the algaescraper. It has to be one of my favorite pieces of equipment. The gro tabs are also great, and a good price for 50 of em. I recommend greenleaf aquariums 110%!


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Thanks Guys and Gals! Happy to hear your all happy with the product. We have more new things in the works and I will keep you posted as they develop. 

Best Regards, Orlando


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

I second Afyounie's opinion about the algae scraper. Very nice, even has an interesting poem inside the package . Every item was well packaged I received my order fast!

Two questions for your Orlando
1) Do you sell the bromothymol blue solution that goes in the drop checker?
2) Does your CO2 tubing fit this http://www.adgshop.com/CO_Advanced_System_p/101-602.htm ?


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Hi Bunbuku,

The tubing we have is 1/4"OD, so not sure what that particular system requires.
We dont sell Bromo Blue as of yet, but its the same stuff used to test the PH of your water..
Thanks Bunbuku!

Cool Avatar!


----------



## dmastin (Jun 27, 2009)

Hi Folks,
I wonder if others have noticed that Green Leaf (Orlando) has not been responding to emails? I sent this a week ago and a followup with no response. Not a big deal. One of those instances where you realize you want to order one more thing. Called them and could not get anyone on the phone. They did ship the stuff I ordered in one box, but went ahead and charged me shipping for two orders. I'll still order from them and they ship promptly and I appreciate the product quality. Any thoughts?

"Hi Orlando,
I'm wondering if you'd be willing to grant me some shipping credit on my next order?
You were able to consolidate orders # and # and ship for $11.80 yet my total shipping charge was $23.80.
The dry fertilizers look great. I've been very happy with Green Leaf Aquariums and look forward to my next order.
Thanks for considering this!"


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

I'm sure once Orlando sees this he will contact you. Make sure you PM box on here can accept messages (i.e. is not full)


----------



## dmastin (Jun 27, 2009)

A+ to Green Leaf Aquariums!

Orlando just called. I must say I'm very impressed with the APC community and Green Leaf Aquariums. Orlando communicated to me that they'd been moving from one facility to another and had been less responsive to emails than ideal in the last few days. He also said he work with me on a reduced shipping charge to compensate. I'd have no reservations about ordering from Green Leaf Aquariums in the future and found Orlando to be a great/friendly guy/businessman! Kudos to Green Leaf!



hooha said:


> I'm sure once Orlando sees this he will contact you. Make sure you PM box on here can accept messages (i.e. is not full)


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Its been a real pleasure helping when I can! 

The move has been exhausting
I was away from the desk for the weekend of the holiday 

Still have tons of work to do with all the new tanks, not to mention tear downs and rebuilds and moving hundreds of fish. My head just wants to explode thinking about it

Hopefully we will be all settled in a few weeks. Then when AGA comes around all you guys can come see us here at GLA!

We will have 2 gallery rooms for folks to see so hopefully I can come up with some cool tanks.

Thanks all for your kind words and patience with the move!


Regards,
Orlando


----------



## The Rockster (Jun 20, 2007)

Probably the best reseller in the hobby.
Super fast shipping.
Expert and extremely helpful advise, with a great forum.
Quality merchandise.

:hail:


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

I ordered from greenleafaquariums.com Cal aqua pipes and Cal aqua inline diffuser, and 3 bags of flourite black, the stuff is really great. They boxed the item really really good. I will ordered from them again. The shipping time NO. 1.... FAST FAST FAST... Thank you.


----------



## The Rockster (Jun 20, 2007)

wwh2694 said:


> I ordered from greenleafaquariums.com Cal aqua pipes and Cal aqua inline diffuser, and 3 bags of flourite black, the stuff is really great. They boxed the item really really good. I will ordered from them again. The shipping time NO. 1.... FAST FAST FAST... Thank you.


Your welcome. I have always found Orlando extremely helpful, and professional. We are glad you did too. We also like the high quality of Cal aqua products. arty:


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Thank you for the kind words wwh2694 and The Rockster 

Regards,
Orlando


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

We have added a new line of professional aquascaping tools 
http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/aquascaping-tools.html

Regards,
Orlando


----------

